# pike island tomorrow



## paco (May 3, 2004)

i'm headed over to the dam tomorrow should be there around 5:30pm . does anyone here have plans to be there ? i'll be the short guy in black (kinda grey) carharts not catching any fish .


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

do you know what the stream conditions are. also where do you put in at for pike island area. i ve onlyfisshed the new cuberland area. i primarly fish for walleye. any help would be great. thanks wallydvr


----------



## paco (May 3, 2004)

i go here to see what the river is going to be like river link . to get there take 7 south from new cumberland to the exit for yorkville take a left drive throught the town until the road ends and take a right and its on the right can't miss it .


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

paco is the water muddy or fishable. i'm heading to new cumberland tommorw to try for walleye and maybe blues. i'm taking the boat. can you tell by the flow chart the clarity? thanks for the link just don,t know how to read it.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

its was about 18' 2day an has a real nice green color  wish i was off or i would have hit it 2day an 2morrow  
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

went to new cumberland to day1 sauger 16". water was 34.8 at the dam and 39 deg 1 mile down stream. marked alot of fish just think its a little early yet.


----------



## paco (May 3, 2004)

ended up taking two friends with me and staying until 10:00 . thought it was going to be good fishing got one dink in no time then one more and it shut down . 
where did all the mud puppies come from ? every trip this year ive got them .


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yummy...mud puppys and fries!!!!! been a longgggg winter!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yummy...mud puppys and fries!!!!! been a longgggg winter!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have had the Hush, but never the Mud puppies!  yum yum when you inviting me over for some Husky??


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

What were ya catching at Pike Island? sauger/walleye? I am thinking if heading down that way this weekend. I grew up In Martins Ferry and I am goin to head back and hit Cabelas and then a few holes on the river and then maybe make it to the dam. Just wonderin if its been turning on yet

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

talked to mike at the bait shop down there and he told me that there getting some sauger and other eyes but not alot.rockbass we will hook up this year and do some cattin. maybe a mudpuppy shore lunch too.


----------

